# Battle of the bulge



## figowiz

Buongiorno a tutti,

Essendo a tempo perso uno storico militare dilettante, stò raccogliendo dati e notizie sulla battaglia delle Ardenne, conosciuta anche come "Battle of the bulge".
Sarebbe corretto scrivere in italiano "Battaglia del saliente" ?

(Saliente è un termine militare per indicare una penetrazione in territorio nemico dove però si hanno i fianchi ed il fronte minacciati dell'eventuale reazione dell'avversario)

Ringrazio anticipatamente tutti per il loro tempo prezioso.


----------



## tefNutella

figowiz said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> Essendo a tempo perso uno storico militare dilettante, stò raccogliendo dati e notizie sulla battaglia delle Ardenne, conosciuta anche come "Battle of the bulge".
> Sarebbe corretto scrivere in italiano "Battaglia del saliente" ?



Buongiorno! 
Fa sempre piacere trovare altri storici (militari) dilettanti, lo ammetto 

Per quanto riguarda la questione da te sollevata, in italiano è molto più comune trovare espressioni generiche come "Offensiva delle Ardenne" o personalmente mi sono sempre riferita all'episodio in questione come "battaglia del Bulge", che si trova anche in Google.

Io non tradurrei l'espressione in italiano, se non (forse) come "battaglia dell'_altura_".


----------



## Teerex51

_Ooops...crossposted._

La battaglia è stata battezzata con più nomi a seconda dei punti di vista. _Battle of the Bulge_ è una definizione americana (nata dai bollettini di guerra che appunto descrivevano la forma delle linee USA sotto attacco), i tedeschi la chiamarono l'_Offensiva delle Ardenne _e mi risulta che anche in Italia sia nota con quel nome *. Io non azzarderei una traduzione letterale che confonderebbe gran parte di chi la legge.

(*) Il film di guerra "Battle of the Bulge" (1965) dedicato appunto a questo episodio bellico, fu chiamato in Italia "La Battaglia dei Giganti", ma c'è una fulgida tradizione di pressappochismo nelle traduzioni dei titoli di film stranieri.


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno Concittadino e buongiorni pregevoli amici!

Anche io propenderei per Offensiva delle Ardenne!

P.S. quotone per TeeRex: le traduzioni dei titoli di film stranieri sono, spesso, penose


----------



## tefNutella

L'Offensiva delle Ardenne è racchiusa nel cuore di _Band of Brothers_, la miniserie tv prodotta da Spielberg nel 2001.
In tutta onestà non ricordo come venga chiamata questa particolare battaglia (sono una fanatica delle versioni originali  e peraltro il titolo della puntata clou è un semplice _Bastogne_), ma sono quasi del tutto certa che si parli di "battaglia del Bulge"...
vi tengo aggiornati.


Aggiornamento: effettivamente parlano anche loro di "battaglia del Bulge".


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> Io non azzarderei una traduzione letterale che confonderebbe gran parte di chi la legge.


Concordo in pieno. Anche noi inglesi la chiamiamo così, a proposito.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io ho usato spesso l'espressione parlando di problemi di sovrappeso...

GS


----------



## Teerex51

A parte l'accezione menzionata da Giorgio (_fighting the middle-age spread __)_, il libro di Steve Ambrose "Band of Brothers" (dal quale nasce la miniserie HBO) narra gli eventi della _Battle of the Bulge_ ma nell'indice rimanda ad _Ardennes, German offensive at.

Battle of the Bulge _è il nome creato dai corrispondenti di guerra e sarebbe certamente suonato strano agli stessi soldati che la stavano combattendo. La 101 Divisione, nella prosa roboante dei quotidiani, diventò perfino: _The Battered Bastards of the Bastion of Bastogne_, ma i diretti interessati si sarebbero riconosciuti solo nella prima parte della frase. 

A Figowiz riconfermo il mio suggerimento di utilizzare _Offensiva delle Ardenne._


----------



## joanvillafane

Just a comment from someone on the AE side: I have done a LOT of reading about World War II in Europe and I also have done some reading in Italian, so I am familiar with the Italian name (L'offensiva delle Ardenne) but I think this is not a term that would be recognizable to most Americans.   The Battle of the Bulge is part of the common culture.


----------



## MR1492

I would concur with Joan on this one from an AE perspective.  And as a historical footnote, my father was in the US Army's 28th Infantry Division in Luxembourg and was captured by the Germans during the battle.

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> I would concur with Joan on this one from an AE perspective.



No doubt about it, Phil. _The Battle of the Bulge_ is a household name from an American viewpoint. However, like the _Great Marianas Turkey Shoot _that preceded it by a few months in the Pacific theater of operations, this term is unknown in Italy and a literal translation would almost be ludicrous.
The OP was actually looking for a translation _into Italian_ and I suggested that he use the "official" name, i.e. The _Ardennes_ _Offensive  _ Offensiva delle Ardenne, which is how this battle is known in Italy.


----------



## MR1492

Teerex, I will have to defer to your opinion on this one!  _Offensiva delle Ardenne_ it is.


----------



## joanvillafane

And just one more note about a cultural perspective on history - for us (AE) the Battle of the Ardennes was a World War I event.


----------



## london calling

Right, Jo, _The Battle of the Ardennes_ was WW1. 

Battle of the Bulge/Ardennes Offensive (WW2). = _Offensiva delle Ardenne_ (according to Wiki).


----------



## figowiz

Ringrazio tutti per la cortesia dimostrata nei miei confronti,
Sono pienamente d'accorto nel non modificare troppo le denominazioni ed "offensiva delle ardenne" è più che consona. Quello che mi chiedevo, non avendo trovato riscontri, era se alla richiesta "prof.. che cosa vuol dire bulge?" avessi potuto rispondere "saliente" senza tema di incappare in un errore e conseguente figuraccia .

Per i tedeschi il nome fu prima  Wacht am Rhein ( guardia sul Reno) e successivamente Herbstnebel (nebbia autunnale).


----------



## london calling

figowiz said:


> Quello che mi chiedevo, non avendo trovato riscontri, era se alla richiesta "prof.. che cosa vuol dire bulge?" avessi potuto rispondere "saliente" senza tema di incappare in un errore e conseguente figuraccia .



Be' la traduzione "militare" è saliente, effettivamente.


----------



## ellyjap

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Io ho usato spesso l'espressione parlando di problemi di sovrappeso...
> 
> GS



Buongiorno,
so che il post è vecchio, ma ci provo. A proposito dei problemi di peso, ho trovato questa espressione in un film a proposito di una ragazza che ha dei problemi di gonfiore a cui cerca costantemente di porre rimedio. La frase in questione è "she become locked in a her own battle of the bulge". Io ho pensato di tradurla "è rimasta imprigionata nella sua lotta contro il gonfiore". Secondo voi può andare bene?
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
non capisco perché "become" (ma non sarà "became" o "becomes"??)  lo traduci con "è rimasta". "She becomes locked in her own battle..." = si trova impegnata nella sua personale battaglia...".


----------



## ellyjap

Sì, scusate, "becomes". Ho pensato "rimasta" perché sembra che non riesca a uscirne. Ma in realtà è molto più scorrevole quello che suggerisci tu. Grazie mille 
Invece va bene la parte "lotta/battaglia contro il gonfiore"?


----------



## merse0

Mary49 said:


> She becomes locked in her own battle..." = si trova impegnata nella sua personale battaglia...".


A mio avviso "locked" è un po' più forte di "impegnata".
Si trova imprigionata /bloccata /costretta nella sua personale battaglia...

Riguardo"la battaglia contro il gonfiore" non sono in grado d'aiutare...


----------



## Mary49

locked in (a) battle / debate / dispute / negotiations etc (phrase) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary      "involved in a fight, discussion, or argument that lasts a long time".


----------



## london calling

ellyjap said:


> Buongiorno,
> so che il post è vecchio, ma ci provo. A proposito dei problemi di peso, ho trovato questa espressione in un film a proposito di una ragazza che ha dei problemi di gonfiore a cui cerca costantemente di porre rimedio. La frase in questione è "she become locked in a her own battle of the bulge". Io ho pensato di tradurla "è rimasta imprigionata nella sua lotta contro il gonfiore". Secondo voi può andare bene?
> Grazie a tutti


Non lotta contro il gonfiore, lotta contro il sovrappeso.


----------



## ellyjap

Ok, grazie


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Non lotta contro il gonfiore, lotta contro il sovrappeso.


D'accordissimo. "Bulge" ha senso in inglese perché richiama la battaglia storica, ma la traduzione letterale "gonfiore" è inutile e innanturale. "Battle of the bulge" in questo caso è una di quelle battute spiritose che non si possono tradurre.


----------



## metazoan

merse0 said:


> A mio avviso "locked" è un po' più forte di "impegnata".
> Si trova imprigionata /bloccata /costretta nella sua personale battaglia...


“Locked in battle” is a set phrase using a more general meaning of locked, as in “joined”. (Not “chiuso con chiave”). Think of two wrestlers gripping each other.


----------



## merse0

metazoan said:


> “Locked in battle” is a set phrase


Many thanks, I had no idea about it.


----------



## Odysseios

“Battaglia della Sacca” non andrebbe bene? Sacca di Bastogne in italiano si usa, così come la Sacca di Colmar, ed è praticamente sinonimo di rigonfiamento che però non è un termine militare.


----------



## Mary49

Odysseios said:


> “Battaglia della Sacca” non andrebbe bene?


A quale post ti riferisci? #1 oppure #17?


----------



## Odysseios

Ma direi in generale a chi cercava una traduzione che tenesse conto dell’episodio storico senza stravolgere l’originale americano. Sacca è un termine militare che è molto vicino alla traduzione di bulge e quindi userei quello.


----------



## Mary49

Odysseios said:


> Ma direi in generale a chi cercava una traduzione che tenesse conto dell’episodio storico senza stravolgere l’originale americano. Sacca è un termine militare che è molto vicino alla traduzione di bulge e quindi userei quello.


Credo che tuttavia abbia bisogno di un complemento di specificazione dopo "Sacca", ad esempio "di Fornovo, di Cholm,...":
"Battaglia della Sacca" - Google Search


----------



## Odysseios

Per noi magari sì, del resto comunque la traduci la devi riferire a Bastogne. Gli Americani no perché per loro è stata la sacca per eccellenza: quella in cui sono rimasti chiusi loro.


----------



## london calling

Ma 'sacca' non traduce il gioco di parole di cui parla questo thread.


----------



## Odysseios

Bisogna vedere se il gioco di parole era voluto nell’esercito USA (non sarebbe strano), nel qual caso “rigonfiamento” va bene ma loro avevano di certo un umorismo diverso dal nostro di oggi.


----------



## Mary49

Odysseios said:


> Gli Americani no perché per loro è stata la sacca per eccellenza: quella in cui sono rimasti chiusi loro.


Battle of the Bulge | Summary, Commanders, & Significance
"The “bulge” in Battle of the Bulge refers to the shape, as depicted on maps, created by German troops that had wedged westward in the Ardennes through the Allies’ front line. The term was coined by Larry Newman, an American war correspondent".


----------



## Odysseios

So “sacca” would be the proper term in italian and military jargon.


----------



## bearded

Odysseios said:


> Sacca è un termine militare che è molto vicino alla traduzione di bulge


Se vogliamo intendere che un esercito è rimasto bloccato/insaccato, ok.  Però altrimenti 'bulge' è un rigonfiamento o un'altura, mentre 'sacca' è piuttosto un avvallamento (una ''saccatura'') cioè - credo - il contrario di 'bulge'. Per questo chiamare ''sacca'' le Ardenne mi sembra un po' strano.


----------



## Odysseios

Ma sacca in gergo militare non è un termine geografico in senso stretto: è una generica porzione di territorio, senza importanza per l’orografia, in cui reparti militari sono rimasti bloccati e circondati dal nemico. Esattamente come a Bastogne nella Battle of the Bulge. Del resto la sacca di Colmar si creò ai piedi delle Alpi, e sacca di Bastogne è usato correntemente nel discutere in italiano di quell’episodio bellico.


----------



## london calling

Odysseios said:


> Bisogna vedere se il gioco di parole era voluto nell’esercito USA (non sarebbe strano), nel qual caso “rigonfiamento” va bene ma loro avevano di certo un umorismo diverso dal nostro di oggi.


Era voluto perché si è usato (e qualcuno l'utilizza ancora) anche in BE.


----------



## A User

Odysseios said:


> del resto comunque la traduci la devi riferire a Bastogne.


Bisogna dire che quello di Bastogne fu un vero e proprio accerchiamento, ma fu solo un episodio della Battaglia delle Ardenne.
La battaglia del saliente (delle Ardenne) fotografa la linea del fronte nel momento di massima avanzata tedesca nelle Ardenne, quando la linea del fronte assume la forma di un cuneo all’interno delle linee americane.
La battaglia della sacca (di Bastogne) fotografa la situazione durante l’assedio di Bastogne.
Se si scambiano i riferimenti si fa confusione.


----------



## london calling

'The Battle of the Bulge' viene chiamata l'Offensiva delle Ardenne, come già detto qui diversi anni orsono. Però,  forse non si può parlare di Bastogne come episodio della  Battaglia delle Ardenne, perché in genere si associa quel nome alla battaglia della prima guerra mondiale e si potrebbe fare confusione.

Personalmente direi che l'assedio di Bastogne fu un episodio dell'Offensiva delle Ardenne.

PS. Wikipedia:

The *Battle of the Bulge*, also known as the *Ardennes Counteroffensive* ....


----------



## A User

Nuts! 
Mi spiego meglio. Il topic riguarda la parola “bulge”, non la traduzione di “Battle”
Riferire “bulge” a Bastogne è una forzatura. 
Una volta precisato il contesto, è chiaro che la battaglia delle Ardenne (sottinteso della seconda guerra mondiale) ha un significato inequivocabile.


----------

